# Jetter hose has a disease...



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

So I posted this pic the other day when the first happened thinking noting of it. But now my hose is bubbling in multiple places. 

Here is the backstory. Thursday last week I was jetting a sewer from outside clean out. All of a sudden pressure loss and I look over to see water pouring out of my trailer. The hose had blown a hole just a foot or so outside the reel. I removed the jet head and proceeded to pull all 300 foot off the real to find the leak. After I discovered the leak was so close to the reel fittings I reattached the hose to the reel using the end I normally screw the jet heads onto and took off for the hydraulic shop. 

They cut the bad spot out of the hose and crimped a new end on which I supplied, I have a few spares from JNW. All good right? Nope

Second job I do with the thing is where the bubble from the pic formed. I took it right back and they crimped in another new end for me. And now my hose is covered in the little tumors every couple feet. 

I have a new roll of 3/8" being overnighted as we speak but I'm curious why this happened. Was the first crimp job off enough that water got between the outer hose skin and the braided liner? Should I have not turned the hose around backwards after finding the initial leak?

I don't blame the hydraulic shop at all they always take good speedy care of me and it was a used hose. That being said I have run jetters long enough to know you don't chance a beat up hose so the hose was pretty clean until the first bust.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Quick connect on a jetter hose? 

Maybe you got the hose made on a friday but I'd scrap the hose altogether or flip the recrimped version on end. Not worth losing a nozzle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

oh btw.....recrimping an end isn't rocket science but it's not a simple task either. There are specs that must be followed and not all shops know that.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Quick connect on a jetter hose? Maybe you got the hose made on a friday but I'd scrap the hose altogether or flip the recrimped version on end. Not worth losing a nozzle.


I only use the quick connect to connect to the mobile reel. The hose that runs from the unit to the reel is the one in question. I'm more worried about hurting someone or spraying water all over a home. Hopefully have new hose pretty quick tomorrow


----------

